# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Sao không cắm được USB?

## cuongcung

sao tiệm net ở gần nhà mình không cắm usb được, ai pro xin chỉ dùm cách cắm usb vào nhé!!!

----------


## binhthuong

có phải là cắm mà nó ko nhận ko bạn, họ sợ virus nên họ đã ko cắm dây usb vào thì phải, hoặc họ đã khóa usb bằng 1 cách nào đó, có thể can thiệp cả regedit nữa thì phải,

----------


## tvintec

họ đã chạy reg để disable các cổng usb tối mình gửi bạn cái reg để cho nó trở lại bình thường .

----------


## arthome2015

cái này thì nếu họ ko cắm dây usb vào thì cắm trực tiếp với main bằng cổng usb đằng sau case đó là đc thôi mà

----------


## thegioibang

b vào bios bỏ disable usb là nhận dc,

----------


## abusayyart

> b vào bios bỏ disable usb là nhận dc,


chính xác là vậy ! nhưng không ai dại gì mà quán nét để cho vào bios một cách tự do .bios cũng bị khóa luôn .vì vậy phải dùng file crack

----------


## thangmarketing

tiệm net kiểu gì mà không cho người ta cắm usb, chắc là tiệm "cùi" quá sợ người ta làm hư máy hay download nhiều quá lắc mạng hả. lúc trước mình vào một tiệm net, tìm mãi không thấy chỗ cắm usb đâu, cuối cùng phát hiện ra là đang bị "niêm phong" bới một tờ giấy gián lớn. nhân lúc không ai để ý "lỡ tay" xé ra luôn. he he!

----------


## trungvu

> cái này thì nếu họ ko cắm dây usb vào thì cắm trực tiếp với main bằng cổng usb đằng sau case đó là đc thôi mà


 ok lam theo cach nay la dc luon

----------


## thanhcanh

ai chỉ cụ thể đi. nói gì mà lung tung .tóm lại là lam như thế nào để cắm usb vào đc .

----------


## blkaka

> ok lam theo cach nay la dc luon


bạn nói sai rồi ! bạn làm đi rồi sẽ rõ .mình sẽ giải thích sau cho bạn hiểu


hay đơn giản hơn là copy đoạn code sau, mở notepad lên dán vào rồi lưu lại với tên *lock_usb.cmd*

sau đó mở file vừa mới tạo, nhập 1 để mở khóa cổng usb, nhập số 2 để khóa cổng usb

​




> echo off
> echo 1. mo khoa cong usb
> echo 2. khoa cong usb
> echo.
> echo ban chon viec so:
> set /p var=
> cls
> if "%var%" == "1" (
> reg add "hklm\system\currentcontrolset\services\usbsto r" /t reg_dword /v "start" /d 3 /f >nul
> ...

----------

